# PRL Version (Verizon confirm) issue



## licjesusr (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello, I was on PRL 15xxx and after they update via automatic call I got PRL version 52xxx Now I get worse signal power and slow 4G speed, please help I need go back to 15xxx

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure how to go back but for some reason the past day or so I have had very poor reception. I was getting the best reception ever on the 4.0.4 radios with 4.0.4 rom but it nose dived I'm at none to 1 bar when I was steady at 2-3 inside my house. No idea why.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

How do you update the prl by the way *2289 or something like that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

licjesusr said:


> Hello, I was on PRL 15xxx and after they update via automatic call I got PRL version 52xxx Now I get worse signal power and slow 4G speed, please help I need go back to 15xxx
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have the same problem as you and haven't been able to figure it out yet. Subscribing for info.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21554-qgalaxy-nexus-prl-help/


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lol well *22899 fixed my issue I'm back at 2 bars in my house.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm on PRL 65268


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine is on 15109 without calling anything, my signal is ok for the most part. I dialed the *22899 a few months ago and it went to 5***** had to get a new sim card from Verizon. Call tech support they will help you. I was told there is no need to dial the number on a 4g phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks this improved my 4G/3G signal strength. Thank you 4 posting!!

Sent from my Galaxy (Tester) Nexus


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

mcbrocker said:


> Mine is on 15109 without calling anything, my signal is ok for the most part. I dialed the *22899 a few months ago and it went to 5***** had to get a new sim card from Verizon. Call tech support they will help you. I was told there is no need to dial the number on a 4g phone.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


When I dial *22899 it tells me to press one or two but the touch pad won't show
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Thanks this improved my 4G/3G signal strength. Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy (Tester) Nexus


FC03, where did you get that radio?


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

*2289 will burn out your sim card. Lte phones aren't meant to do it. Our PRLs update automatically.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

For a long time I had PRL 52642, didn't notice any issues with anything, speed, etc...

Two weeks ago I was two hours away playing golf, not a LTE area, and my phone did the auto-dial to reactivate. I am now on PRL 15109, and have since traveled from southern WI to Minnesota, and haven't noticed any issues.

I have never dialed *2289 either.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> For a long time I had PRL 52642, didn't notice any issues with anything, speed, etc...
> 
> Two weeks ago I was two hours away playing golf, not a LTE area, and my phone did the auto-dial to reactivate. I am now on PRL 15109, and have since traveled from southern WI to Minnesota, and haven't noticed any issues.
> 
> I have never dialed *2289 either.


I dialed 2289 once to get to 52642, then read forums about how bad that is for a phone. 3 months later the phone is magically back to 15109, I haven't done anything crazy either. It makes no sens to me how these PRL updates work.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> *2289 will burn out your sim card. Lte phones aren't meant to do it. Our PRLs update automatically.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Not true. Verizon has fixed that issue. Although the phone should update on its own. 
I manually did this about two weeks ago and got the 52686 or whatever it was. A few days later it was back to 15109 on its own. Saw no difference in signal or Speeds.


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

Any proof they fixed it besides it flashing itself back? The actual flashing is what messes it up hand you did that. And even though it survived once for you doesn't mean others will be as lucky. It still isn't something you should do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

The PRL for Verizon 4g phones update themselves. You shouldn't be calling that number, it won't really make anything better and can possibly even make it worse.


----------



## mcbrocker (Oct 15, 2011)

wellsey1126 said:


> When I dial *22899 it tells me to press one or two but the touch pad won't show
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's good no need to do it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Thanks this improved my 4G/3G signal strength. Thank you 4 posting!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Care to share that lte radio?


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> FC03, where did you get that radio?


I second that... Where did you get FC03?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Sent from a Galaxy (tester) Nexus.....?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Inkd Rooter said:


> Sent from a Galaxy (tester) Nexus.....?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


No matter what the deal... We hope he will be kind and share it with us. Might make some of us with signal issues happy. I have had horrible problems lately and have been waiting for new radios to leak from anywhere.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

where did you get the FC03 radio? I don't think I've ever seen such good reception with LTE ever! Please share


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

> > FC03, where did you get that radio?
> 
> 
> I second that... Where did you get FC03?
> ...


 Its an internal test radio. If it passes muster it will be included with OTA.And it may become available soon) Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Its an internal test radio. If it passes muster it will be included with OTA.And it may become available soon) Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


That's great news. Looks like awesome reception on lte. Too bad we have to wait who knows how long though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Inkd Rooter (Apr 4, 2012)

Just noticed you were on 3g with screenshot showing signal strength.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Its an internal test radio. If it passes muster it will be included with OTA.And it may become available soon) Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Thought you were going to sneak that one past us did you?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

i am on PRL 15109 and have pretty great reception. roughly on par with my thunderbolt, maybe slightly worse but just about the same down/up speeds.

if you want to update the PRL, boot the phone without the sim card in it...then throw it back in. thats what i did. noticed slightly better reception at home and work, but noticed a huge difference in my home town. i was in a spot where i usually get poor 3g and i was getting 3-4 bars of 4g. i was pretty happy to say the least and i have been ever since updating that PRL.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

epphllps said:


> That's great news. Looks like awesome reception on lte. Too bad we have to wait who knows how long though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


That's really not that crazy, back when I lived in Jersey I would constantly get from 55-70 dbm. Remember it's not all about radios, but also how close you are to towers, and how much interference between you and said tower.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> That's really not that crazy, back when I lived in Jersey I would constantly get from 55-70 dbm. Remember it's not all about radios, but also how close you are to towers, and how much interference between you and said tower.


Definitely true, but once we know about something we have to test it out ourselves 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

epphllps said:


> Definitely true, but once we know about something we have to test it out ourselves
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


I'm currently in NYC midtown high rise building and used to get a signal of -101 before updating PRL for what its worth

Sent from my Galaxy (Tester) Nexus


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> I'm currently in NYC midtown high rise building and used to get a signal of -101 before updating PRL for what its worth
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy (Tester) Nexus


I do have the most recent prl. I have been testing radios this morning and as far as speed goes, LTE radio EK04 (4.0.3 radio) offers the best speed but lost a little signal. I would definitely like to see the difference FC03 makes in signal and speed.

So is this just a radio you are testing or is it just a piece of the overall package, such as 4.0.5? If you can tell us.


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

Its only the 4G radio. Here are a few screenshots.

There a few test builds being tested.
Don't know which will be the OTA

Sent from my Galaxy(Tester) Nexus


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Its only the 4G radio. Here are a few screenshots.
> 
> There a few test builds being tested.
> Don't know which will be the OTA
> ...


What got me was your signal strength in the -50s. That's not possible on the current firmware. I live right next to a tower and at no point will it get better than -70. Almost always sits at -75.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> What got me was your signal strength in the -50s. That's not possible on the current firmware. I live right next to a tower and at no point will it get better than -70. Almost always sits at -75.


I definitely noticed that, as well. I really hope something gets leaked or leased soon. Haven't had anything official since 4.0.2, but as long as there are leaks I don't care how it gets out. That signal strength should be a clear indicator that something is working better or display numbers have been altered.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Soooo can Anyone maybe at Verizon confirm if its bad for the sim chip to update the prl using *22899? Cause I did yesterday and my signal strength significantly improved?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## itch808 (Dec 20, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> Its only the 4G radio. Here are a few screenshots.
> 
> There a few test builds being tested.
> Don't know which will be the OTA
> ...


I'm not sure if you can divulge such information but are new 3G test radios also being developed? While LTE reception is the bigger problem of the two, my 3G reception is still not quite as good as my old HTC Droid Incredible.

I must say it's great news to hear Verizon/Samsung are working on this


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

itch808 said:


> I must say it's great news to hear Verizon/Samsung are working on this


And obviously making headway.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

why not leak your radios?
we wont tell who did it XD


----------



## licjesusr (Feb 10, 2012)

SPjetrovic said:


> Its only the 4G radio. Here are a few screenshots.
> 
> There a few test builds being tested.
> Don't know which will be the OTA
> ...


how about a 24pack of beers for your radios


----------



## SPjetrovic (Aug 16, 2011)

not to run this into the ground, but my personal opinion about Sammy radios are (







) not top rated. i really like the GNex, but wish it had moto radios.
hope all enjoy the weekend.


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

SPjetrovic said:


> not to run this into the ground, but my personal opinion about Sammy radios are (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FACT...My Razr had an AMAZING radio. The one you are using still looks promising. No pressure on somehow allowing this to leak though


----------



## docfong (Feb 12, 2012)

PRL 52686 is a EVDO PRL
15098 is a 4G specific PRL

Hopefully you didn't screw up your phone by messing with it










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## licjesusr (Feb 10, 2012)

How can go back to PRL 15098?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

licjesusr said:


> How can go back to PRL 15098?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Also 15109 is an LTE PRL


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

epphllps said:


> Also 15109 is an LTE PRL


I am on 15109 now. After several weeks of being stuck on 52686 I finally had to go have Verizon replace my sim to get back to a LTE PRL. Nothing else I tried worked and I tried_ everything._


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> I am on 15109 now. After several weeks of being stuck on 52686 I finally had to go have Verizon replace my sim to get back to a LTE PRL. Nothing else I tried worked and I tried_ everything._


I'm on 52686 right now. Not in a 4G area right now...do you know if that matters?


----------



## epphllps (Dec 13, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I'm on 52686 right now. Not in a 4G area right now...do you know if that matters?


Mine didn't update to 15109 until I started getting 4G at home. When I was in 3G most of the time I had that same PRL (52686). My place of work has had 4G for a while and I never updated to the LTE prl but still had great 4G reception when needed.


----------

